# New Panasonic TCP65VT30 with VIP622, Paladia channel does not fit screen



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought a new Panasonic TCP65VT30 which was delivered last Friday to replace Mits DLP that died.
Simple swap, put the new one where the old one was.
I noticed as I am scrolling around the Dish HD channels at how good or bad the channels looked.
When I got to Palladia channel I noticed a white line running the full height of the screen on the left side that I hadnt noticed up to that point on any other channels.
I jumped up to look at this white line close up and low and behold its 1/2" in from the edge of the plasma panel.
The strange thing is that the commercials come on and the image goes to full screen. 
Then it jumps back to reveal this white pixel line when the program comes back on.
It does something similar at the top but periodically it fluctuates like its interference.
I alsi see that same interference at the top on HDNEt and HDnet movies.
This is the 3rd Panasonic plasma in the house, granted its the biggest but I have never seen that on any of the others.
Connections to all are with HDMI cables.
I'm curious if anyone has seen something similar.

Thanks all


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't normally watch Palladia, but I just checked on our 37" Sharp LCD in the bedroom and I've got a white edge on the left also. Seems to be a problem with Palladia. Man that channel is loud!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's the same on DirecTV, too.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Xfinity cable has the white bar as well.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

Klang, you checked Palladia out when Iron Maiden concert was playing. That made me laugh.
I find it interesting that it comes over that way on all tv sat/cable suppliers
Does anyone see the interference across the top of the screen, that may only appear on a larger screen, not sure.
I have the 622 that is exhibiting this problem also connected to a Panny Plasma upstairs above the 65" and its connected via component and optical audio and the picture is perfect.
Not sure what to do about this.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Most TVs cut off a few lines on all sides of the picture (overscan) to eliminate the "noise" (for lack of a better term) that you're seeing. What aspect ratio format options does the new TV have? Usually you only will see that "noise" if it's set to a "dot-by-dot" (or something similar) setting (displays every single pixel in the transmission). Try looking for a "normal" setting.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

gtal98 said:


> Most TVs cut off a few lines on all sides of the picture (overscan) to eliminate the "noise" (for lack of a better term) that you're seeing. What aspect ratio format options does the new TV have? Usually you only will see that "noise" if it's set to a "dot-by-dot" (or something similar) setting (displays every single pixel in the transmission). Try looking for a "normal" setting.


I was thinking the same thing, if you have the choice between dot-by-dot or Full, or something else to that effect try the other settings.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

thank viacom! they're so bad about such stuff!


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

The new Panasonic is a 65" 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Almost every TV can be set to (simulate) overscan if it bugs you. Some content providers ASSume all sets naturally overscan like most did 30 years ago.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like on that set under Picture Settings there is a section called Aspect Adjustments that allows you to fiddle with the overscan.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a TC-P65VT25 and the adjustments are Size 1 and Size 2. The settings are under "aspect adjustments" on the Picture menu. I highly recommend just accepting the noise, because you get a "correct" pixel for pixel match.
Great TV


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just remembered that there are two settings - one for an HD picture, and one for SD, and the settings should be reversed for the same effect on both HD and SD. ie: I want the full picture, noise and all, and my settings are Size 2 for HD and Size 1 for SD.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

got it, thanks everyone who helped.


----------

